# colores RGB



## EdwardCarnby

Hola. ¿Alguien tiene una traducción de la tabla de colores RGB de inglés a español o sabe de algún enlace donde la pueda encontrar? He encontrado muchas en internet, pero todas en inglés. Me interesaría mucho conseguir esa traducción. Gracias.


----------



## Marcus

Red Green Blue = RGB
Rojo Verde Azul = RVA

Se trata de la traducción de RGB que en España se le llama RVA, pero son la misma cosa.
Marc


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola. Soy muy curiosa, ¿me podéis explicar qué son los colores RVA? No son los colores primarios, por eso lo pregunto.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## Philippa

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hola. Soy muy curiosa, ¿me podéis explicar qué son los colores RVA? No son los colores primarios, por eso lo pregunto.
> Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.


Hola Señorita B
Sí, son los colores primarios de la luz. Y los colores secundarios son amarillo de verde y rojo, cian (una especie de turquesa) de azul y verde y magenta (morado/rosa) de rojo y azul.
En este enlace puedes jugar con las mezclas  
http://www.educaplus.org/luz/mezaditiva.html

Y ahora, después de las placeres de la ciencia en castellano , debo corregir más cuadernos.  
Philippa


----------



## Marcus

- CYMK son los colores pigmento (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow y blac*K*) Són colores que usan, por ejemplo, las impresoras.

- RGB o RVA  son colores luz, como los que usan las camaras de cine al proyectarse contra la tela. 

La diferencia entre RGB y CMYK, es que si se mezclan todos los colores tendremos resultados totalmente distintos... con la mezcla de C+M+Y+K = Negro... Con la mezcla de R+G+B = Blanco...

Marc


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Edward... y bienvenido al foro.

RGB es el nombre de un formato de imágenes digitales o computadorizadas que denota un estándar de la industria, por lo cual nunca he lo visto traducido.

Más información (en español, como lo habías pedido) sobre el formato RGB se encuentra en este enlace:
http://www.fotonostra.com/grafico/rgb.htm

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Marcus

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hola. Soy muy curiosa, ¿me podéis explicar qué son los colores RVA? No son los colores primarios, por eso lo pregunto.
> Saludos.



Los colores RGB/RVA són los colores que emiten las pantallas o las televisiones. Se denominan colores luz, porque los podemos percibir gracias a la luz.


----------



## EdwardCarnby

Buenas a todos de nuevo y gracias. Creo que no me expliqué bien cuando dije lo de los colores RGB. Se lo que son, pero lo que quiero es la traduccion de la lista que se encuentra en, por ejemplo, el enlace de wikipedia . Su título es colores HTML o algo así. Gracias.


----------



## Philippa

EdwardCarnby said:
			
		

> Buenas a todos de nuevo y gracias. Creo que no me expliqué bien cuando dije lo de los colores RGB. Se lo que son, pero lo que quiero es la traduccion de la lista que se encuentra en, por ejemplo, el enlace de wikipedia . Su título es colores HTML o algo así. Gracias.


Hola Edward:
¿Qué lista?
¿Ésta? Snow, Seashell, Antique White, Bisque, Peach Puff etc.
¿Este enlace?
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colores_HTML
Philippa


----------



## EdwardCarnby

Eso es, Philippa. Con muchos de los nombres me aclaro, pero con otros no. ¿Tú me podrías ayudar?. Es difícil traducir muchas de las tonalidades de los colores. Gracias.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Gracias a todos por contestar a mi pregunta.


----------



## saramar

Hola,
Mira aquí, que hay unos cuantos:
http://usuarios.lycos.es/domiarmo/index-41.html
Espero que te sirva.
UN saludo.
Sara


----------



## Narda

I also want to learn, thank you.  And Marcus, thank you!  Finally I know what those mean.  I am having a book cover created by an artist and now I'll know a little more about the colors.

Thank you!


----------

